# Feedback on Wicked Wheel 2 upgrade for Cruze Diesel



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Has anyone tried upgrading their stock compressor wheel with this upgrade :https://www.dieselsite.com/wickedwheel6.5L-2.aspx

I tried searching and found nothing...

TIA...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think I've seen that before, but, like you, have never found any results.

If we ever go deleted, I'd probably want to go full stupid.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

There are one or two guys on the Facebook group who have installed it. It spools louder but the housing limits airflow so there isn't a noticeable performance gain from it. 

If you do not get the new wheel balanced properly to the turbine and rest of the turbo you run the risk of the wheel getting wrecked.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So, it sounds like an actual turbo upgrade would be far more useful (albeit far more expensive). And then a larger downpipe, at the very minimum.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

MP81 said:


> So, it sounds like an actual turbo upgrade would be far more useful (albeit far more expensive). And then a larger downpipe, at the very minimum.


Agreed. There are rumors of a plug and play turbo from Europe that would work but I don't believe anyone has tested it. It is a GTB1756v built for an Insignia.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That would certainly be something.

Fleece also sells a set of higher-flowing injectors: https://fleeceperformance.com/new-fleece-performance-cruze-injectors.html

Then again, at this point, we suddenly are getting _away_ from increasing fuel economy, haha.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

I thought the limiting factor was the transmission on the Gen 1 Cruze platform?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It more than likely is - but I don't think anyone has ever found out...yet.

Per a document I found, that max torque is 332 lb-ft (in the SRX Turbo - the Regal's was rated at 295 lb-ft - different RPO code).


----------

